# They're all angels while sleeping



## Tim Carlisle (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## jsheffield (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## Tim Carlisle (Nov 20, 2018)

jsheffield said:


> View attachment 257741
> 
> 
> View attachment 257742
> ...


That's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## jsheffield (Nov 20, 2018)

We sorta specialize in rescuing black dogs in our family ....

Jamie


----------

